

Dropbox is Down - will_brown

Could not post the link in the URL...maybe I am not supposed to?<p>The Mobile version is not uploading either, though files are accessible.
======
fpp
OP: Here's your link to check ( <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5792539>
)

<http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/dropbox.com.html>

down since 6:32 PST

------
post_break
Dropbox has the worst customer support. Hear me out. They go down, they come
back up. They just pretend like nothing happened. Very rarely do we get a look
into what happened and their reaction times are pathetic. There is no point in
having a DropboxOPs Twitter handle if you've been down for 30 minutes and
haven't tweeted a single thing. Grumble grumble. Someone who uses Dropbox in a
work environment such as myself grows to hate dropbox every outage even though
when it works it's the best game in town.

~~~
will_brown
I recently did an HN Poll on cloud storage preference
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5781299>) very few people participated
but Dropbox lead the poll 3-1 (only 11 votes total but still, 6 to Dropbox),
mind saying which cloud storage you prefer, thanks.

~~~
mehrzad
Dropbox is great but not much better than more secure solutions like
Spideroak. I only use Dropbox for its api and decent clients. Edit: if we had
open protocols instead, we would not get this vendor lockin with all the
Dropbox-only applications. Still Dropbox is a great product.

~~~
dangerlibrary
...rsync?

------
waxjar
The URL has probably been submitted already once. You can try adding a
question mark or a bogus query to re-submit a URL which has been submitted
before.

~~~
fpp
Don't fiddle with an URL just to submit a story - very bad

Particularly in this case where pointing to dropbox.com only gets you an error
message.

DropBox Twitter Status update: <https://twitter.com/DropboxOps>

As shown above with Dropbox you might want to use a service that checks for
uptime / status (<http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/dropbox.com.html>)

BTW - landing page is back up again but you can't log in

------
uiaeli
I agree Dropbox has poor to non-existent customer support. For most paying
customers, the support is email only, and it takes days for them to get back
to you - if at all. For customers enrolled in their business plan (which I
signed up for as a trial), they offer phone support and email support - and I
have been waiting for a response for over 4 days (yes 4 days!) to an issue I
am having..In fact, I emailed 4 different people at the company and have still
heard nothing.

For a company that was recently named "startup of the year" I think it's only
a matter of time before a competitor comes along and offers a similar product
- WITH reasonable customer service. I personally would be the first to "drop"
Dropbox.

------
zedpm
It appears to be a widespread outage; no comments yet from @Dropbox or
@DropboxOPs on Twitter.

------
ketralnis
Do we really need a front-page post every time a service has a hiccup?

------
amrit_b
Looks like its up. I was extremely tensed as I have some _imp_ files. Anyway,
no more Dropbox!

~~~
analyst74
Don't worry, you will not lose your files if the cloud services are down/gone.

~~~
whatusername
If you only use dropbox from iOS or Androi then I imagine you could
theoretically lose files if their cloud services go down for good.

------
will_brown
For convenience: <https://www.dropbox.com/>

------
kmfrk
Here's where I posted it: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5792588>.

Just append ?YYYY-MM-DD to the URL. I think it's fair enough for status
submissions.

------
worldimperator
Back up:
[https://twitter.com/dropbox_support/status/34011867623156940...](https://twitter.com/dropbox_support/status/340118676231569409)

------
rocky1138
I noticed this morning that I wasn't able to browse my files on my mobile.

------
worldimperator
@dropbox_support says they're working on it, but no details and no ETA.

------
AbhishekBiswal
BitTorrent Sync :D

